# Amino B Booster with HoneyBHealthy



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Anybody got anything to report on using this product, as to results obtained, comparison of use and non use, etc, opinions greatly appreciated


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

are you planning on feeding some HBH with Amino B Buster to your hives Irwin? 
Bet that would mix very nicely into protein patties


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Done, hope it works


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

was it costly? how much per patty?


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

don't know yet


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

what do you mean? did you make the patties yourself?


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

estimated cost of $200 ON$5000 WORTH OF PATTIES, ....SO CHEAP ....MAYBE


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Only spoke to a couple keepers using this product and both said they did not use any controls or tests...so no comparisons in what it does or doesn't do,


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

I started feeding syrup with HBH last fall. I also used HBH in a drench. Its a high concentration of HBH and syrup sprayed between the frames and on the bees. I did this twice, a week or so apart and would have done it one more time but it got too cold. It is such a high concentration of HBH that the bees won't drink it from a feeder, but when used as a drench, they will clean it from themselves and off the frames. Then this March I started feeding them HBH with Amino B Booster in a feeder. Now they are not taking any more syrup as nectar is starting to flow. So...can I tell a difference in my hives since I started doing this? Can't say as I started my first hives last April, so I have nothing to compare to; however, I can say this...my hives are huge! They are busting at the seams. My neighbor has about a dozen hives and mine have a much larger population than his. Tried to split my largest hive today and we spent over an hour looking for the queen...never found her...too many bees! So I put excluders on to isolate her. Will I use HBH this fall like I did last fall? Absolutely, but I'll add Amino B then as well (didn't have any last fall).


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you for the reply,info,...................... now if only spring would arrive so I can get going.....storming here today, tonite and tomorrow...........

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/mb-16_metric_e.html......I AM SICK OF WINTER

Have used both products,HBH,Mann lake product , that are on the market, one is a cheaper,a copy cat, have went BACK to HBH and trying the Amino Booster


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Only 4 days to go Irwin. Almost there.
I thought Manitoba had 3 seasons. July, August and winter?

Jean-Marc


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

A beautiful 75 degrees here yesterday. A dark and "cold" 46 today. My girls use a lot of resources with weather like this. That's the way it's been for the last several weeks.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

spoke to another beekeeper today thinking of using Amino B Booster,
you going to do a check comparison ?


----------

